# Zeta Wheels -- PRO vs. WCS



## Red Owl

Happy New Year, Ritchey Dave!

Hey I'm hoping to get some new road wheels for my Ritchey in 2012. Have you had a chance to ride both the PRO and WCS model Zetas? 

Other than the ti skewers, I am wondering what the major materials/build differences are between the two models? They both seem to have sealed bearings, and the same spoke pattern/count. Trying to decide if the extra $$$ is worth it to go WCS, or if I should stick with Pro model. 

In your opinion, would Pros be any stronger/better suited for a 200 lb. rider?


----------

